# The Japanese Collection of a German



## Filewalker (Jan 26, 2017)

Hello everyone,

although I life less than 30 miles away from the famous German knive-town of "Solingen", it has drawn me to the Japanese ones. I do own some German knives of course and they are quite good, but I just fell in love with rusting knives from Japan. This is my little collection. You're welcome to share your thoughts and comments.


It started with this cheap Mikihisa knives. They have been around 20$ each and were intendet to get me used to Japanse knifes. I've used the petty to start learning grinding knives. I still like the little Akijiri, as we don't have a counterpart to it within German knives. 







A few weeks later I requested a Shigeki Tanaka Santoku for Christmas, that I had examined among others in a store in Munich. But now it just so happened, that a German online store was selling out his stock of Shigeki Tanaka Blue#2 knives just before Christmas. Knowing of the quality, I've ordered a Shigeki Tanaka deba knife for a dollar and a dime.






Just the other day, I even ordered a Shigeki Tanaka 240mm Yanagiba from the very same store. But while the deba was of flawless quality, I had to return the Yanagiba, as it wasn't straight. Four days later I got a replacement, that was even worse. Now the German vendor offered to send me three 300mm Yanagibas to choose from at the same price. I've choosen the best of those three for a bargain, knowing that I (as a beginner) am not really prepared for such a knive. But needed to own one  In the end it was just the right decision, as you usually don't get a hand made Yanagiba for less than 100 dollar. This knive is just amazing, I love to use it for Spanish ham (Iberico :thumbsup or Norwegian smoked salmon for example.






So a few weeks later Christmas hit the town. I've had the happy occasion to have the family at my home, and the Shigeki Tanaka Santoku under the tree :wink: What should I say? While I liked the other Shigeki Knives (all single bevel), I really fell in love with this one. The best knife I've ever owned. Deadly sharp; a pound of carrots surrendered immediately.






So here I am today. Would love to hear your comments and am pleased to answer any questions.
Do I need more knifes? Definitely!


----------



## Ivang (Jan 26, 2017)

I just discovered tanakas as well. And I was as wowed as you were. I also have a second tanaka on the way, and probably more to come if they are all as good.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jan 26, 2017)

Mikihisas throw everyone who wants to learn the stones in right at the deep end of the sharpening pool, given you have to scale a (for most purposes overdone) hamaguriba and ura-side koba back and put a useful edge on  And hey, it's a legit shirogami knife with good genes (properly done urasuki that gives you the silver rim when polished) for dang $20.


----------



## Filewalker (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks for your comments. What stone would you suggest for sharpening? I have a Naniwa 1000/3000 (I use it for my German stainless knives), a cheap 180/600 stone and a 1000 King stone, wich seems to be much better for japanese steel. Thought I will add a King 4000?


----------



## chinacats (Jan 31, 2017)

Great start! I too am a big fan of Tanaka and have owned quite a few myself though all mine have been double bevel. I would suggest rounding out your stone collection with something either 5 or 6k...the King 6k is a fine stone but if you'd like to spend more we can offer some options.

Almost forgot to say Welcome to KKF


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 1, 2017)

I'd say get something higher, especially given you have carbon steel. King 6000 maybe, or a Blauer Belgischer Brocken... And a flat strop (or a piece of balsa) and some chromium oxide paste (Puma Streichriemenpaste Grün works).


----------



## Filewalker (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks guys! I really like the King stone I have, so I thought I might give them a try. I would like to use the Naniwa only for my stainless gear and get another one for the carbon steel blades. Do you think 6000 would be an addition to 1000, or is that a step to much?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 2, 2017)

It is sold as a combo stone (1k+6k), so you can assume they are matched 

Actually, get the combo: You CAN use extra king 1000 meat, and the polishing side doesn't wear fast. And that would leave you with an extra 1000 surface that you can flatten before sharpening, so you have a fresh one for uraoshi


----------

